# Greenfoot Marsrover 8



## Justinz (19. Dez 2015)

Hallo,
als totaler Einsteiger (seit einem halben Jahr Informatik, Java
	
 only, in der Schule) habe ich eine Frage.
Ich bin mir zu 200% sicher dass ihr das hinkriegt, ich habe jedenfalls z.Z. so einen Brainlag ich kriege es nicht hin..


Hier die Aufgabenstellung:






Dabei ist es völlig egal wie groß der Abstand zwischen den beiden Hügeln ist, jedoch muss es >= 1 sein

also z.B.
Algo ist i.d.F. der Rover





Hier noch die Doc von dem Rover

Vielen Dank im Voraus


Spoiler





```
Class Rover
by name"> java[IMG]http://cdncache1-a.akamaihd.net/items/it/img/arrow-10x10.png[/IMG]lang.Object
  [IMG]http://www.java-forum.org/file:///C:/Users/Justin/Desktop/2015-09-25%20-%20Marsrover/Planet_korrigiert/doc/resources/inherit.gif[/IMG]greenfoot.Actor
      [IMG]http://www.java-forum.org/file:///C:/Users/Justin/Desktop/2015-09-25%20-%20Marsrover/Planet_korrigiert/doc/resources/inherit.gif[/IMG]Rover

public class Rover
extends greenfoot.Actor




Constructor Summary
Rover() 
 
 
Method Summary
 void act() 
 
protected  void addedToWorld(greenfoot.World world) 
 
 void analysiereGestein() 
 Der Rover ermittelt den Wassergehalt des Gesteins auf seiner Position und gibt diesen auf dem Display aus.
 void drehe by name"> java[IMG]http://cdncache1-a.akamaihd.net/items/it/img/arrow-10x10.png[/IMG].lang.String richtung) 
 Der Rover dreht sich um 90 Grad in die Richtung, die mit richtung („links“ oder „rechts“) übergeben wurde.
 void entferneMarke() 
 
 void fahre() 
 Der Rover bewegt sich ein Feld in Fahrtrichtung weiter.
 boolean gesteinVorhanden() 
 Der Rover gibt durch einen Wahrheitswert (true oder false )zurück, ob sich auf seiner Position ein Objekt der Klasse Gestein befindet.
 boolean huegelVorhanden by name"> java[IMG]http://cdncache1-a.akamaihd.net/items/it/img/arrow-10x10.png[/IMG].lang.String richtung) 
 Der Rover überprüft, ob sich in richtung ("rechts", "links", oder "vorne") ein Objekt der Klasse Huegel befindet.
 boolean markeVorhanden() 
 *Der Rover gibt durch einen Wahrheitswert (true oder false )zurück, ob sich auf seiner Position ein Objekt der Marke befindet.
 void setzeMarke() 
 Der Rover erzeugt ein Objekt der Klasse „Markierung“ auf seiner Position.
 
Methods inherited from class greenfoot.Actor
getImage, getIntersectingObjects, getNeighbours, getObjectsAtOffset, getObjectsInRange, getOneIntersectingObject, getOneObjectAtOffset, getRotation, getWorld, getX, getY, intersects, isAtEdge, isTouching, move, removeTouching, setImage, setImage, setLocation, setRotation, turn, turnTowards
 
Methods inherited from class by name"> java[IMG]http://cdncache1-a.akamaihd.net/items/it/img/arrow-10x10.png[/IMG].lang.Object
clone, equals, finalize, getClass, hashCode, notify, notifyAll, toString, wait, wait, wait
 

Constructor Detail
Rover
public Rover()
Method Detail
act
public void act()
Overrides:
act in class greenfoot.Actor
addedToWorld
protected void addedToWorld(greenfoot.World world)
Overrides:
addedToWorld in class greenfoot.Actor
analysiereGestein
public void analysiereGestein()
Der Rover ermittelt den Wassergehalt des Gesteins auf seiner Position und gibt diesen auf dem Display aus. Sollte kein Objekt der Klasse Gestein vorhanden sein, dann erscheint eine entsprechende Meldung auf dem Display.


drehe
public void drehe by name"> java[IMG]http://cdncache1-a.akamaihd.net/items/it/img/arrow-10x10.png[/IMG].lang.String richtung)
Der Rover dreht sich um 90 Grad in die Richtung, die mit richtung („links“ oder „rechts“) übergeben wurde. Sollte ein anderer Text (String) als "rechts" oder "links" übergeben werden, dann erscheint eine entsprechende Meldung auf dem Display.


entferneMarke
public void entferneMarke()
fahre
public void fahre()
Der Rover bewegt sich ein Feld in Fahrtrichtung weiter. Sollte sich in Fahrtrichtung ein Objekt der Klasse Huegel befinden oder er sich an der Grenze der Welt befinden, dann erscheint eine entsprechende Meldung auf dem Display.


gesteinVorhanden
public boolean gesteinVorhanden()
Der Rover gibt durch einen Wahrheitswert (true oder false )zurück, ob sich auf seiner Position ein Objekt der Klasse Gestein befindet. Eine entsprechende Meldung erscheint auch auf dem Display.


huegelVorhanden
public boolean huegelVorhanden by name"> java[IMG]http://cdncache1-a.akamaihd.net/items/it/img/arrow-10x10.png[/IMG].lang.String richtung)
Der Rover überprüft, ob sich in richtung ("rechts", "links", oder "vorne") ein Objekt der Klasse Huegel befindet. Das Ergebnis wird auf dem Display angezeigt. Sollte ein anderer Text (String) als "rechts", "links" oder "vorne" übergeben werden, dann erscheint eine entsprechende Meldung auf dem Display.


markeVorhanden
public boolean markeVorhanden()
*Der Rover gibt durch einen Wahrheitswert (true oder false )zurück, ob sich auf seiner Position ein Objekt der Marke befindet. Eine entsprechende Meldung erscheint auch auf dem Display.


setzeMarke
public void setzeMarke()
Der Rover erzeugt ein Objekt der Klasse „Markierung“ auf seiner Position.
```


----------



## n00b4u (19. Dez 2015)

Und was ist dein Beitrag dazu? 

Wie würdest du es angehen? Wie sieht dein Ablaufplan aus? Zerleg ein Problem immer in seine kleinsten Teilprobleme. 

So wie du das hier schreibst, soll dir jemand die Hausaufgaben machen?


----------

